# 3" custom dual exhaust



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Magnaflow 14835 race series mufflers w/ double wall tips. 3" inlet, 4" outlet. I kept the stock piping from the cats back about 4' for now until I install K04s and new downpipes/cats. Then it will be full 3". The install shop made custom 2.25" to 3" transitions and ran 3" pipe all the way back. Plenty of room. The mufflers are a tight fit, but it works. No rubbing or rattling. Also, no center resonator.
Sounds is amazing. I'm very happy with the results. 3" pipe gives it a deeper, more exotic sound. Sounds like a pissed off R32 on 'roids.
Sorry for the crappy picture. I'll get better ones tonight.








Muffler:


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: 3" custom dual exhaust (Uberhare)*

Got a soundclip?








Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 3" custom dual exhaust (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_Got a soundclip?








Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 3" custom dual exhaust (Uberhare)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 3" custom dual exhaust (Jory)*

No sound clip yet. I'll do that this weekend. I'll also get better pictures.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 3" custom dual exhaust (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_No sound clip yet. I'll do that this weekend. I'll also get better pictures.

We're waaaaaaaaiiiiiiiitttting.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

they look good
but i want to hear them


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Totally, I gotta get some ideas for an exhaust setup, and those look pretty nice. If they sound half as good as they look, I'll pick those up.


----------

